# Black printing Purple on sub T-shirt



## Rambler (Mar 13, 2008)

We were given an RGB png file photo of a car that we are to sublimate on to a T-Shirt, Mousepad, Coaster and Mug. We tried a test on a T-Shirt and the black car printed purple. 
The first file we tried was the RGB eps we made, then we tried saving it as CMYK eps same result. Then we tried converting the file to CMYK - same result. We tried different settings on the press - it always comes out purple. We are using an epson printer and PosterPrint by Ergosoft.
Any suggestions of what else to try would be most appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

What brand ink?
Are you applying an icc output profile?


----------



## Rambler (Mar 13, 2008)

For ink we use SubliJet IQ.
We are not applying an icc output profile.
We have sublimated black before, but for some reason with this file its printing purple.
Thanks!


----------



## driven designs (Jun 4, 2010)

You will need to set up your icc profile. Or your greens will come out blue too


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Are you printing with the powerdriver?
What are the "use by" dates on the inks?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Conde_David said:


> Are you printing with the powerdriver?
> What are the "use by" dates on the inks?


If the inks are expired then "sublimating" the nozzle check should show if the inks are the cause and not the software.


----------



## freedomshop (May 24, 2011)

Rambler said:


> We were given an RGB png file photo of a car that we are to sublimate on to a T-Shirt, Mousepad, Coaster and Mug. We tried a test on a T-Shirt and the black car printed purple.
> The first file we tried was the RGB eps we made, then we tried saving it as CMYK eps same result. Then we tried converting the file to CMYK - same result. We tried different settings on the press - it always comes out purple. We are using an epson printer and PosterPrint by Ergosoft.
> Any suggestions of what else to try would be most appreciated.
> Thanks!



Was the shirt 100% poly? I know that blacks print washed out on anything but a 100% ploy shirt....


----------

